# Do I need insulation for my shed?



## Cinder (Mar 3, 2008)

I know that I tend to put 'people' feelings on my animals at times. If I'm cold I figure they're cold ... of course, I'm always cold!

So, I'm wondering, if we build a small shed for my Nigerian Dwarfs, should I insulate it?

I live in Colorado and we do have very cold weather (below zero for a couple weeks sometimes) during the winter with lots of wind.

I would like to hear from everyone but would really love to hear from you, Sweetgoats, as you live so close you know exactly what our temps/weather is like.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

goats do so much better in teh cold then we do. They grow nice winter coats and they seem to show no discomfort. Now when it gets very windy or is sleeting yes they do shiver 

This is why with my new barn I want doors that are split so I can keep the top closed but the bottom open


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

Also, although eliminating drafts is good in cold weather, they do need good ventilation. Insulation needs a fairly draft free place in order to do any good and, if you sealed (a small barn especially,) well enough then you would have to be super good about cleaning every day as they pee inside and the humidity and ammonia can build up fast and could cause pneumonia or other problems. The exception is to insulate a metal roof to keep moisture from condensin and dripping -yuck.
My favorite in cold weather is to have a draft free lower area with good ventilation up higher. And if it gets really cold, a nice thick layer of straw to snuggle into.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

A draft free well ventilated shed ia all they need as well as dry bedding, Insulation, I agree , would be no good at all because you would have to seal the shed way too much for the health of your goats to have it do any good....besides, it's just "nesting material" for mice!


----------



## jBlaze (Oct 9, 2007)

Our barn is not insulated, but it does have two layers of wall, an inner and an outer wall. I really like it, it is well ventilated but not drafty. (air circulation is near top and can be regulated.)


----------

